# looking for a 12v tv with divx player



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.wedodigital.co.uk/produc...eeview-tv--dvd-player/meos-dvd154b/?reviews=2

I'm looking for a tv/dvd player that will play my divx dvd's and from a usb stick.

So far this is the only one i've found, can anyone offer opinions or a better choice?

Cheers


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We have the very same TV and we are very happy with it  
The same people that you have posted about also sell on ebay under user name diddydigital.
We got it from ebay at about £20 cheaper than they were selling from their shop at the time.
We paid about £215 inc next day postage and we got it next day.


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

do you use it for divx media, and a usb stick?


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Our Avtex will play divx from both disc and usb stick.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

riverboat2001 said:


> do you use it for divx media, and a usb stick?


Sorry we only use it for tv & dvd, however we do use the 12 volt facility quite a lot.
I did try to put a standard sd card in last week and it wont fit. too big!


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

davenlyn said:


> Our Avtex will play divx from both disc and usb stick.


which model is that please?


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Riverboat,

I cant get to the van to check just now but I am pretty sure it is the 15" Avtex W152D 7in1 Digital TV/DVD, it wasnt cheap over £300 but we have had it 3 years and are really impressed with it. I dont think it is advertised as playing divx so we were pleasantly surprised when we tried it.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Have a look at my advert, it may or may not suit:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-details-1719.html

Specifications


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Cheers for the offer, but it doesn't say that it plays xvid or divx


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Riverboat,

I have just been out to the van with my trusty USB stick and tried it again, it does play divx from the stick and it is the W152D here is a link to the manual for the updated model 
http://www.jacksons-camping.co.uk/videotv/tv-pdf/avtex-w153d-manual.pdf

I am pretty sure Snelly on here sells them


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.wedodigital.co.uk/produc...y-freeview-tv--dvd-player--pvr/meos-dvdm133b/

Went for this one in the end.

slightly smaller, but will fit easily into my hideyhole, and still has all the functions i need. I also liked the integrated stand and handle.
two week wait for delivery though, will update forum when i get to play with it.

The company is not to far if i have any major problems with it.


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Gutted.....We Do Digital have really let me down. 

Despite conversations to the contrary my tv cannot be delivered until the end of next week.....so i still need to find anther 12v 13/14/15 inch flat lcd tv...and as i want to use my xbox 360 with it, hd would be good (yes i know i can use the vga socket) 

I don't need the dvd player, but i do need the usb socket, as i have all my viewing stored on my usb drive..... 


Does anybody have any suggestions?


----------

